# what inverts can't climb glass?



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i have a 30 x 20 x 20 cm glass tank just sitting there right
it doesn't have a lid and i'd rather not make one 

what inverts don't need a lid and dont' climb clean glass?

thanks guys and girls


----------



## Alex 93 (Oct 1, 2011)

i had an emp scorp and she couldnd climb the glass although the food could.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

A tarantula without any legs cant climb glass.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Tarantulanewb said:


> i had an emp scorp and she couldnd climb the glass although the food could.


they need quite high humidity though
i should have worded it better 



mcluskyisms said:


> A tarantula without any legs cant climb glass.


i bet, do you have any?


better question- apart from scorpions, what inverts can't climb(clean) glass?


----------



## Alex 93 (Oct 1, 2011)

hahah that made me giggle


----------



## Alex 93 (Oct 1, 2011)

erm im not sure but camel spiders cant ..can they? im relly unsure about camel spiders


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Tarantulanewb said:


> erm im not sure but camel spiders cant ..can they? im relly unsure about camel spiders


oh god i wouldn't want to risk an escapee camel spider
it'd run off and kill some soldiers, eat cows and win a race against a humvee :lol2:


----------



## Alex 93 (Oct 1, 2011)

haha yeah:lol2: maybe some kind of beetle?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Tarantulanewb said:


> haha yeah:lol2: maybe some kind of beetle?


hmm
that's a good idea:2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

my fruit beetles fly.............................


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

You could go with millipedes. You would need a rather small species though. The substrate would need to be quite high though. I would say a species that is 7-8cm large shouldn't be able to climb out of the tank.

Hope I've helped.

Timor


----------



## Alex 93 (Oct 1, 2011)

Glad i could help: victory:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Horned frog? They can't climb? :whistling2:

In all seriousness, I doubt you'll find much that can't climb, at least to the point you'll feel at ease having it in there. 

I've seen scorpions and millipedes do amazing things climbing up glass!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Timor said:


> You could go with millipedes. You would need a rather small species though. The substrate would need to be quite high though. I would say a species that is 7-8cm large shouldn't be able to climb out of the tank.
> 
> Hope I've helped.
> 
> Timor


good idea
i saw some nice millipedes at bugzuk yesterday



vivalabam said:


> Horned frog? They can't climb? :whistling2:
> 
> In all seriousness, I doubt you'll find much that can't climb, at least to the point you'll feel at ease having it in there.
> 
> I've seen scorpions and millipedes do amazing things climbing up glass!


i just thought about a mantis or 10
like some net across the front, on its end ???


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> my fruit beetles fly.............................


no beetles then lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

spinnin_tom said:


> i have a 30 x 20 x 20 cm glass tank just sitting there right
> it doesn't have a lid and i'd rather not make one
> 
> what inverts don't need a lid and dont' climb clean glass?
> ...


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Crabs? they're awesome. The Sicarius spider can't climb on glass. Centipedes, millipedes, giant ground armoured and armed cricket...

-J


----------



## Alex 93 (Oct 1, 2011)

do all beetles fly thought?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my brother can't climb glass... and he lacks a backbone!:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

that's another good idea
didn't even consider crabs 

after all, i already have them :blush:


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Hissing Cockroaches? Readily available, and I can't see them climbing glass.. I might be wrong, I actually know nothing at all about them.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

they do climb glass, quite easily. they are awesome though. :flrt:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

MarkB said:


> Hissing Cockroaches? Readily available, and I can't see them climbing glass.. I might be wrong, I actually know nothing at all about them.


naah hissers do climb glass..
i have 9 or 10, they're dead cool


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

I think all can


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Beardies are the best said:


> Cockroaches????


some can, some can't

hissers can

i can't think of any other "pet" species:L


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

there are quite a few cockroach species that don't climb glass. have a look Allpet Roaches ; Blattodea Rearing.

i would love some peppered roaches. v pretty.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> there are quite a few cockroach species that don't climb glass. have a look Allpet Roaches ; Blattodea Rearing.


nice, thanks dee 

green banana roaches :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

they fly and climb!!!!

mine sort of sputter fly. funny really. they are pretty beasties though.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> they fly and climb!!!!
> 
> mine sort of sputter fly. funny really. they are pretty beasties though.


DAMMIT :bash:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Assassin Bugs, communal and cant climb the glass


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Assassin Bugs, communal and cant climb the glass


and another one i didn't think of
i saw some yesterday, but they were like a fiver fora nymph O:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Assassin Bugs, communal and cant climb the glass



They do climb on glass.

-J


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> They do climb on glass.
> 
> -J


:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash: 

lol


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Don't you have a lid for it?
they are dead easy to make.

-J


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

....buy a lid?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> Don't you have a lid for it?
> they are dead easy to make.
> 
> -J


i don't have a lid
i have lots of the stuff that you see on the back of base units, but i think anything i've been looking at, would chew through thin wood



Moonleh said:


> ....buy a lid?



expensive :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

HABU said:


> my brother can't climb glass... and he lacks a backbone!:lol2:


You don't say much dude but when you do.... !


----------



## DeborahR (Aug 27, 2011)

Earthworms?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

start a mealworm colony. easy peasy and they tend not to escape.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> start a mealworm colony. easy peasy and they tend not to escape.


what like, for pets?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

lucozade3000 said:


> They do climb on glass.
> 
> -J


i must have always had special ones that just preferred to stay around the crevices of the bark, i cant say ive ever seen one ever climbing the sides :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> i must have always had special ones that just preferred to stay around the crevices of the bark, i cant say ive ever seen one ever climbing the sides :lol2:


can i have yours for free pleeaase?


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Make one out of perspex? My Grandad made me a lid out of perspex for me, cheaper than glass and easy to make.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Make one out of perspex? My Grandad made me a lid out of perspex for me, cheaper than glass and easy to make.


that's an idea.
i've been looking for stuff to use as a lid lol

i've been thinking about making it for a mantis, gonna go buy some rubber bands tomorrow, i have mesh already


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

you could just stick all the inverts which are in little tubs in it ( in their tubs ) :lol:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

just cut up some mesh and put it ontop, that will expand what u can keep in it.

theres not mny inverts that wont be able to get out of that


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> you could just stick all the inverts which are in little tubs in it ( in their tubs ) :lol:




i bought a bunch of little really useful boxes a while back, all nice and tidy
the larger ones are in haribo 10p sweet pots, i get 4 along x 5 high stacked on my shelves 

fardilis had a good idea, could do what i was gonna do with the mantis, but have another invert instead


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> fardilis had a good idea


all my ideas are good:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> can i have yours for free pleeaase?


errrrrrrrrm
..........
..........
..........
..........
..........
..........
no!


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

A centipede will be suitable.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

there was some assassins in the classifieds not that long ago. go look!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

empirecook said:


> A centipede will be suitable.



:gasp::gasp::gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

empirecook said:


> A centipede will be suitable.


do you not like tom??


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Dee_Williams said:


> do you not like tom??


He's a good lad. And I doubt he would be stupid to do anything what I suggest. :2thumb:

I'm messing. :lol2:


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

to be honest , even if they cant/dont/wont climb glass you should still have a lid of some description on its tub


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

negri21 said:


> to be honest , even if they cant/dont/wont climb glass you should still have a lid of some description on its tub


why is that?

i mean all of mine have lids, because they all came with lids, apart from this one. scorpions don't need lids, probably others.. i mean some of my tarantulas wouldn't need a lid lol.. naah, not really


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Lids are not only to prevent things to escape, they also prevent things to get in.. Other bugs, dust etc.. and will help to keep the hygro/temp at a constant level.
Come on Tom! :lol2:
Here are my bugs










































5 for a tenner...

-J


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think domino beetles (anthia sexguttata) can climb glass, I don't think they can fly either. Might be worth looking in to?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

well i think my decision has been made for me 

will find bits to make a lid !!


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Millipedes?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Would it not be cheaper and easier to just buy/make a lid and then buy something good? 

Seems like more hassle to find something niche that will be suitable compared to just spending 10 minutes making a lid. I've even used tin foil as temporary lids before. Cling film works as well. Depends what you are keeping in them of course.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

GRB said:


> Would it not be cheaper and easier to just buy/make a lid and then buy something good?
> 
> Seems like more hassle to find something niche that will be suitable compared to just spending 10 minutes making a lid. I've even used tin foil as temporary lids before. Cling film works as well. Depends what you are keeping in them of course.


yup grant 
page back, i'm going to make a lid 
thanks


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Millipedes can climb glass and even hang upside down


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

A dog


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

crabs?, they can't climb


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

fardilis said:


> crabs?, they can't climb


But they have massive claws, that can rip a tank in half!


----------

